# Best of Layitlow



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

After 10 yrs on Layitlow, I've literally seen every builder, some good some not so, however without layitlow alot of us never knew what our peers were doing in the lowrider community. Now that we're all here, people still don't quite see how their building influences other builders from all over the world. I'm here to start the "Best of Layitlow". Post builds and people that inspired you along the way!

*Jevries*










*Mr. Biggs*



























*Tru Scale*

















*Pancho*










*LowRollinJosh*
*The Mad Modeler*
*1ofakind*
*Trendsetta*









*D.L.O. Styles*
























This build by DLO is prolly my favorite model ever. Totally blew me away I LOVE it!

*ModelsIVLife*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*Marinate*








*Tingos*








*Modelsinc1967*only guy to convince me he's the shit all in one unfinished build. lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*sinicle*THis truck is amazing is so is this dia.
















Plenty more to come, I have to dig in my archives and everythign else. Just a few to start out that got wheels turning and things moving around here.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

All great builders nodoubt. I been around since 06 and have seen alot of great builder an untold amount of shit starts,crooks, liers,hell just plan as thefts but I stayed cause of the stuff that we share out ways the bullzhit for me. I agree with all the builders you have posted . I builder out there that dont get noticed often is BIG BODY EDDY. All bis builds are knock out with details. Or lets no forget all our favorite Mclovin.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Man everyone mention so far is a beast.......... Pancho Definatly makes me want to do my best guys from t.s 408 models , jay , of coarse there is the 408 celebrity ( Johnny) lol Latin skull is a bad ass trend is monster .Jeral.some dudes have stepped there game up alot the last few years on here I know there is more to be mentioned


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

This could be a interesting thread in the future!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Gary Seeds belongs on this list.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Gary Seeds belongs on this list.


I was google-ing his pics when I went home from work last night. I've been watching gseeds since the lrb days, late 90's.

TTT for great builders! Can't forget 716 (jeral) wit the fishtank in the wagon, he's pretty good.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

not sure I belong on this list, but I'm VERY honored to be mentioned all the same

I just started listing all the folks that I feel deserve to be on this more than me, and it turned out to be too long of a list to type. I've said it before and I'll say it again, the amount of talent on this site is staggering! 

the one person I think who best fits the description of "Best of Layitlow", is Gary Seeds, hands down. I'm still a newb here, and for a while I thought all he built was curbsides. then digging through his thread here and seeing his posts on other model sites, I was blown away to see his (many) detailed builds. even if you remove his paint skill from the equation (which is unmatched IMO), his attention to small details is impeccable. add all that up and throw in a flair for the oldschool, and you got a master among students. 

I'd like to send out a personal thank you to Gary for all the inspiration, help, and camaraderie that you've brought to the bench.:worship:

that being said I feel that honorable mention should be made for 716, cause he is the closest in ability to Gary that I can think of.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

BTW the only reason I didn't mention Jevries is because that guy's not even human. and I don't think model building robots from the future should be mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*First and foremost I have to say that Armondo Flores influenced me the most. I've been admiring his building talents since LRB mag.











*__*Next Mr. GSeeds is in a league of his own. His skills are sick !!!!!
*__*

















*__*And you can't even mention the word "interior" without the homie Tingo's ! He's kiilin' the interior game !

*__*



















There's a host of others that have all kinds of inspiration as well ! Lay it Low has 'em all !
*_


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

DAVID A.GARCIA IS ANOTHER BAD PAINTER:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

The ones who influenced me the most when I got back into the game in the mid 90's, is my brother Ralph Ramirez (Rivi Ralph) Gary Seeds, David A.Garcia, Mando Flores, Josue (Gonzalez???) I could name a few more. I'll update with pics


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


> Gary Seeds belongs on this list.


word!!


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

Zed


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

Vasquez


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

Seeds


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I was gonna say Gary Seeds every one beat me to him!! Mike Tellez and Carlos Avilar are 2 guys that influenced me along with David Anthony Garcia.I remember a diorama from an LRB that had a 65 Imp with a hatchback w the rear end of a 62 sinking into lava.I can't recall who built it, though.Maybe hes somewhere here,I don't know!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

warsr67 said:


> DAVID A.GARCIA IS ANOTHER BAD PAINTER:thumbsup:


Was just about to say...

*Highlander64* One of the most slept on but truns out beautiful work with very unusual vehicles!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

lowdown63 said:


> Vasquez


Who is this? THat's frickin awesome!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Lowridingmike said:


> *Mr. Biggs*


damn it almost looks real


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*Can NEVER forget Armando Flores. Mr Lifestyle replica himself.*


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Who is this? THat's frickin awesome!


Ulysses Vasquez


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:



sinicle said:


> BTW the only reason I didn't mention Jevries is because that guy's not even human. and I don't think model building robots from the future should be mentioned in this thread.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

SICK To the MAX!!



lowdown63;150282
30 said:


>


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

*Met8to*

This guy's servo setups and the whole concept of actually juicing these models with working suspensions and keeping the engine had only been dreamed and rarely seen but this guy def represents the new age of lowrider modeling. I can dig it.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Jst wait til met8to finishes his bed dancer!!! Gonna be sick


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I think Jevries is THEEEEEEEE man when it comes down to working, full motion hydralics, my favorite is the Real Deal 64, totally awesome!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

MAZDAT said:


> I think Jevries is THEEEEEEEE man when it comes down to working, full motion hydralics, my favorite is the Real Deal 64, totally awesome!!!!:thumbsup:


QFT. I think guys like met8to and tbone11 who break down how they did it with ordinary stuff you're already using make it more mainstream though. AIn't too many people doing what's on J's level. He's in a league of his own.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I think whoever doing hydralics on model cars are awesome!! Some do it differently than others. I don't see myself doing it like these guys do.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

If you mention innovators in the suspensions can't forget 
*ART2ROLL







*


Link with some of the sickest fabricators on the site. THe official scratch built topic!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/311925-lets-see-some-scratch-built-parts.html


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

*408Models* Come on down you've made the "Best of" This guy has always had nice cars but the truck he's building now has detail that has turned a few heads in our arena~


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks fellas for adding me into this.....means alot :biggrin: id throw down some names but we are all great builders....an i think i can speak for all of us that we are all still learning something everyday we build..:yes:
keep up the great work everyone.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> thanks fellas for adding me into this.....means alot :biggrin: id throw down some names but we are all great builders....an i think i can speak for all of us that we are all still learning something everyday we build..:yes:
> keep up the great work everyone.


X2 Jeral. I'm still trying to catch up to a lot of the guys here. Theres just so much talent and like you said we're always learning something new. I think its great to have a place where we can all share our builds and how we build. Ive learned a lot from a lot of builders here studying and trying it out for myself. I have fun building and enjoy challenging myself. Im happy to be added to this thread and I hope that we continue to grow in our skills and building. :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Lowridingmike said:


> *Can NEVER forget Armando Flores. Mr Lifestyle replica himself.*


THE BEST!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i would have to say Armando Flores is the king, he has taken model building to a whole new level, but there are a lot of great builders on LiL, im not sure how long ive been here but it's been a few years, and i would just have to say that just about every builder on here has inspired me in some way or another, i know i have been just playing with models untill i started getting on LiL. now since seeing the great builders of our time on here has really made MY building better, i will never be as good as some but i do my part to try to build up to the next level every time i lay down some plastic. Thanks to all those who build and post pic's and try to teach us better ways to do things. i have learned alot just from LiL, and it has made me a better builder.
KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK GUYS, we are the one's keeping the hobby alive.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

sinicle said:


> not sure I belong on this list, but I'm VERY honored to be mentioned all the same
> 
> I just started listing all the folks that I feel deserve to be on this more than me, and it turned out to be too long of a list to type. I've said it before and I'll say it again, the amount of talent on this site is staggering!
> 
> ...


thanks so much doug for the kind words and to everyone that bought up my name, there are so many good builders here on lay it low that i find inspiration every time i get on here and look around, the detail you do doug just blows me away everytime i see it, 716 lay in low, and truscales work are full of crazy detail,and Jevries is another, then some of the painters on here make me wonder just how did they do that ?they look like real cars, and guys that have come into there own style, like mini,DLOstyles ,Marinate,* mc562,tingos,tinioseven,trendsetta68,zed, i really dont like listing names becuase there is always going to be names forgotten and trying to list every good builder here would be fuckin crazy ,then you got guys that have been out of the game for years and then jump back in and are turning out killer builds,one that comes to mind is MAZDAT,that 4 door merc is bad ass ! but i guess if i list the two guys that influenced me the most over the years, way before i found this site, even way back in the mid 90's it would have to be HANDS DOWN D.A.Garcia and Armando Flores, i fill these two guys have done the most from the very beginning,to shape the lowrider model hobby as we know it today, thanks guys !!*


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

gseeds said:


> thanks so much doug for the kind words and to everyone that bought up my name, there are so many good builders here on lay it low that i find inspiration every time i get on here and look around, the detail you do doug just blows me away everytime i see it, 716 lay in low, and truscales work are full of crazy detail,and Jevries is another, then some of the painters on here make me wonder just how did they do that ?they look like real cars, and guys that have come into there own style, like mini,DLOstyles ,Marinate,* mc562,tingos,tinioseven,trendsetta68,zed, i really dont like listing names becuase there is always going to be names forgotten and trying to list every good builder here would be fuckin crazy ,then you got guys that have been out of the game for years and then jump back in and are turning out killer builds,one that comes to mind is MAZDAT,that 4 door merc is bad ass ! but i guess if i list the two guys that influenced me the most over the years, way before i found this site, even way back in the mid 90's it would have to be HANDS DOWN D.A.Garcia and Armando Flores, i fill these two guys have done the most from the very beginning,to shape the lowrider model hobby as we know it today, thanks guys !!*



Thanx Gary for the compliment!!!! There's alot of guys here that I get inspired from when it comes down to building. DA Garcia and Mando Flores are excellent builders and painters, and I'm sure they inspire everyone and myself. Gary Seeds been there for me for all these years since I met him, giving me advise and ideas on how to paint and build, specially the old school stuff, Gary is on top of my list as one of the best painter and builder.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

thank you for adding me to this list its an honor i try my best to keep improving and jevries n art2roll are the ones who inspired n helped me out alot in the hydros game but to me everybody on LIL are the best of the best


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you for adding me as well, It is a huge honor for me to be considered for this thread and after seeing what I consider truly masters on this forum, that means a great deal to me. All the other masters on this thread and many more should be here as well, Jevries, Armondo Flores, Mr. Seeds and Truscale are my biggest inspiration, as well as countless other ones on this forum, LIL has the best artists in the model building world. Just look at the thread on scratch built items, pure brain power and artistry. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/311925-lets-see-some-scratch-built-parts.html and there are many more that need to be added to this thread.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

This a great platform to show love and pay homage to fellow builders who motivate us by blowing our minds wide open! 

Since my first lrb issue gseeds and armando have been builders I looked up to. And since being on lil all you guys have motivated me to elevate my game and stay down with!!! 


Id really like to thank my fellow scale hydraulic builders for keeping it going and innovating new techniques. All I ever wanted was to see that happen and not let it die like sum said it would. 

Jevries -your the man!!!
Art2roll - your name fits bcuz it is art!
Met- your killin em young homie keep goin props to you and your pops ! 


Trensetta - beast with the paint & decals
Tingos-speechless interior
Pancho - killer concepts
Pink86regal-sick builds
Mini- the master of conversions & 1 offs

AND TO ALL MY FELLOW BUILDERS WE MOTIVATE EACHOTHER SIMPLY BY KEEPING THIS HOBBY ALIVE AND INNOVATING ! ! !

Its been a pleasure gentlemen, lets keep building . . .


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hey guys .this is a great thread ,ive been on here for about 7 years ,and if god asked me "what place youve been ,that changed your life the most"id have to say layitlow. this comunity of craftsmen and a few lil ladies ....has motivated me like that croud of folks chearing you on when you dont think its gonna happen ..for me thats motivating .biggs first n formost woke me the fuk up,mini determination those 24 hour builds got me competitev ,jiveries i hope i spelled your name right ,man you are a machine ,craftsman of the mellineum,gseeds and armando paint look so good you could eat it ,man befor 2007 i felt for years that ther was more to building then what i was doing ..to just sum up a few cats as inspiration i cant do but i can say that thee model section in layitlow.com is my drug and from one plastic junkie to another i couldnt be compleetly happy as a human if i haddent been here thanks to all and special thanks to my brother from another mother 8ball i love you brother and i love you lil family"NOHOMO" keep the hobby alive


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I really dont know what to say! Seeing one of my builds in here and being mentioned in this thread is BADASS!! Just like everyone else has said it is an HONOR!! This is a hard question to answer though. For me, Jevries is the reason I joined Lay it low, and is definitely a master at the hydros! But IMO Gary would have to be my top pick for The Best of L.I.L.! Truscale would be second, then Jevries, but thats because these guys inspire me the most!

I have to honestly say, I have seem some SICK work from all these guys mentioned in here already and all of them have inspired me in one way or another. Pancho, Trend, Jeral, Armando, Sinicle, MKD904, bigg c, Tonio, and on and on. If it wasnt for Mini I wouldnt have ever started cutting shit up, but now almost every build I have is a one of a kind (or one of very few). Thats just it though, I could go on and on about each and every guy on here and how something they did (or didnt do) inspired me. Everyone here has inspired me to be the builder I am. So I gotta say thanks to everyone on here!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

All i can say is i know all of them very well and i am honored to learn from them!! they have been a big part of my learning skillz and scratchbuilding too!! Mr. Biggs is my teacher as well as the other Big Dawgs on LayItLow!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

This is when i was like  and then i was :worship: and it bit me bad and i had to build my own. This video inspired me so much and i watched it over and over. I've watched it hundreds of times and it still my top favorite model car with hydros. This to me was the best ever.




Then i saw this and i was like :fool2: and :wow: at the same time and i studied it so much.





Thank you Jevries for what you have done for model hydraulics to keep it alive. Jevries, Armondo Flores and Seeds to me are the best of Layitlow model cars.:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*I'm VERY honored by all the comments and I'm glad to read that my work inspires people to try and build their own working lowrider model cars.
It's my mission to present and share all my findings and tricks to you over the next couple of years in the form a book or magazine. 

I started out in the early '90's and my inspiration and drive came from the builders featured in Lowrider Bicycle Magazine. It started out with the picture of Eric Cazera's
hopping '64 and I was hooked for life. 
Living and working in the Netherlands back than with no lowrider scene and certainly no one who creating lowrider model cars it was LRB that trully kept me going.
Just knowing there were people out there in the world that appreciated the art of building lowrider model cars.

Armando Flores, David A. Garcia, Gary Seeds, Carlos Avelar, Bear Garcia, Beetle Rivas, Rodney Barazza, J.C. Stephenson, Hector Lozano, Lifestyle C.C. and so, so many others.
There's so many guys here on LIL, too many to name, that inspire me to go on and push the envelope. I'm very happy to see the enormous progress the hobby made over the years.
I see guys creating crazy detailed model cars with stunning paintjobs and more and more getting into creating working lowrider model cars.
Believe me when I say that without the support and appreciation from you guys I would not be in the same place where I am today doing what I'm doing.

Thank you all very much! *:thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

jevries said:


> *I'm VERY honored by all the comments and I'm glad to read that my work inspires people to try and build their own working lowrider model cars.
> It's my mission to present and share all my findings and tricks to you over the next couple of years in the form a book or magazine.
> 
> I started out in the early '90's and my inspiration and drive came from the builders featured in Lowrider Bicycle Magazine. It started out with the picture of Eric Cazera's
> ...



you deserve it homie


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dade county said:


> you deserve it homie


x2 J's the best!

Plus DADE COUNTY, my homie said come get sum if you want it towards your comment inquiring on a crack at the winner of the buildoff next door. I'm looking up your builds now, I sorta wanna see you throw down too amigo.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Lowridingmike said:


> x2 J's the best!
> 
> Plus DADE COUNTY, my homie said come get sum if you want it towards your comment inquiring on a crack at the winner of the buildoff next door. I'm looking up your builds now, I sorta wanna see you throw down too amigo.



:biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

THANKS FOR PUTTING MY NAME ON HERE,BUT I DONT SEE WHAT YOU GUYS SEE IN THESE INTERIORS.IM MORE AMAZED BY LOOKING AT OTHER PEOPLE'S STUFF.GRACIAS LAYITLOW HAS BEEN GOOD TO ME.SHOW LOVE ON THIS WEBSITE & I PROMISS YOU WILL GET IT IN RETURN.WE TOO GROWN NOT TO GET ALONG.WE ARE ONE IN THIS HOBBY & MUST HELP EACH OTHER OUT TO GET AHEAD.LAYITLOW 4 LIFE IS WHAT I REP & THE REST CAN FOLLOW.I ALWAYS HELP OTHERS BEFORE I HELP MYSELF & DON'T EVER FORGET IT.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> View attachment 425079
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR PUTTING MY NAME ON HERE,BUT I DONT SEE WHAT YOU GUYS SEE IN THESE INTERIORS.IM MORE AMAZED BY LOOKING AT OTHER PEOPLE'S STUFF.GRACIAS LAYITLOW HAS BEEN GOOD TO ME.SHOW LOVE ON THIS WEBSITE & I PROMISS YOU WILL GET IT IN RETURN.WE TOO GROWN NOT TO GET ALONG.WE ARE ONE IN THIS HOBBY & MUST HELP EACH OTHER OUT TO GET AHEAD.LAYITLOW 4 LIFE IS WHAT I REP & THE REST CAN FOLLOW.I ALWAYS HELP OTHERS BEFORE I HELP MYSELF & DON'T EVER FORGET IT.


Right on bro. By the way that interior is so sick. I love the wrinkle effect. Super clean bro.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Just came across this thread. I would like to say thanks to all that have put me on the top of there list as one of the best. Funny thing is , back in the late 1900's when I was building more, paint work was my weakness. Through the years I've read how to's on painting , ask painters I know questions ,and started buying spray guns and airbrushes. I did a little equipment painting at work and some on cars I've had, but never did nice smooth piant work on my models. 

The one article that stuck in my head on paint finishes on models was done by Steve Boutte in a Scale Auto insert on building better models. If you don't know Steve's work google Steve Boutte customs models.

The one that got me into layitlow once I saw his builds is Armondo Flores. His models have to be seen in person to really appreciate his work. 

Some don't believe that my blue print and crazy cad are the first paint jobs I've done in that style with fades , flake , patterns , candy's and pearls. And this was in 2008. 

For those that see the things that are done here ,and think it's beyond them just remember if you think something through , you can do it. And never shy away from asking questions. If some one is a dick and don't want to tell you how they did something, they probably didn't do it them self.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

truscale said:


> For those that see the things that are done here ,and think it's beyond them just remember if you think something through , you can do it. And never shy away from asking questions. If some one is a dick and don't want to tell you how they did something, they probably didn't do it them self.


I was just in a discussion with a buddy (non-builder) about scratch built parts and he asked if I do any lathe or cad work and you came instantly to mind. and you are absolutely right about what you said. I've learned that (for the most part) the men that can do something well, share. and the men that can't, hate. I remember the first time I ran through you're build thread, I was blown away by the amount of skill and attention to detail. that feeling has yet to diminish still to this day!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

truscale said:


> For those that see the things that are done here ,and think it's beyond them just remember if you think something through , you can do it. And never shy away from asking questions. If some one is a dick and don't want to tell you how they did something, they probably didn't do it them self.


*BINGO!* My biggest problem for the longest had and has been thinking "I'd never be able to pull that off, or I can't do that? or I can't make that? Like a lil bitch. My homies round here told me, "You said what? You can't do what? GTFO!" So with tha attitude and a couple shoes size 10-12 up my ass it all started with foiling. Then airbrush. Then airbrush technique. Then resin/photoetch detail parts. Then custom interiors. Then cutting doors/making hinges. Then wiring/plumbing motors. Then, etc.. etc.. Everytime I though I couldn't do something I had a homie either do it first then show me, or had a homie tell me how much a pussy I was for not doing it, made me wanna differ, and it I end up building it so I MUST say.....

*Tbone11 and Lil Brandon* Come on down, If you guys weren't steadily setting the bar of standards higher and higher I'd still be build dena4lifehotgluebombhoppers. lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> *BINGO!* My biggest problem for the longest had and has been thinking "I'd never be able to pull that off, or I can't do that? or I can't make that? Like a lil bitch. My homies round here told me, "You said what? You can't do what? GTFO!" So with tha attitude and a couple shoes size 10-12 up my ass it all started with foiling. Then airbrush. Then airbrush technique. Then resin/photoetch detail parts. Then custom interiors. Then cutting doors/making hinges. Then wiring/plumbing motors. Then, etc.. etc.. Everytime I though I couldn't do something I had a homie either do it first then show me, or had a homie tell me how much a pussy I was for not doing it, made me wanna differ, and it I end up building it so I MUST say.....
> 
> *Tbone11 and Lil Brandon* Come on down, If you guys weren't steadily setting the bar of standards higher and higher I'd still be build _*dena4lifehotgluebombhoppers*_. lol


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*Lil Brandon*
















Look at the solenoids!

























































When this is ya homie round tha block, you MUST step up your game.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*Tbone11* When we met this guy standards went from "higher than expected from the area" to "Sky is the limit." Period. Custom is this kids middle name, from CCE backing plates to opening glove box doors, to sliding/fold seats, LV interiors, servo setups, resin casting, you name it. This guy is THE MAN!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*Badgas*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*Mr. !/16th*This guys was supposed to been on here but it was hard as hell finding pics of their work as alot of the o.g.s are if they're not on here much anymore. Your work is awesome and on a not so common scale. That's what's up!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

*Minidreams* Strikes again on my inspiration list. How he did this bubble sub box enclosure sparked a great deal in interest and completely changed how I looked at buildign these things.. Besides just being and overall [email protected] builder..


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

dade county said:


> hey guys .this is a great thread ,ive been on here for about 7 years ,and if god asked me "what place youve been ,that changed your life the most"id have to say layitlow. this comunity of craftsmen and a few lil ladies ....has motivated me like that croud of folks chearing you on when you dont think its gonna happen ..for me thats motivating .biggs first n formost woke me the fuk up,mini determination those 24 hour builds got me competitev ,jiveries i hope i spelled your name right ,man you are a machine ,craftsman of the mellineum,gseeds and armando paint look so good you could eat it ,man befor 2007 i felt for years that ther was more to building then what i was doing ..to just sum up a few cats as inspiration i cant do but i can say that thee model section in layitlow.com is my drug and from one plastic junkie to another i couldnt be compleetly happy as a human if i haddent been here thanks to all and special thanks to my brother from another mother 8ball i love you brother and i love you lil family"NOHOMO" keep the hobby alive


Damn homie you know we go back like 4 flats on a cadillac homie i love you too brother "NO ****". I have got a chance to talk to and meet some great builders on this site since starting in 2003. And i have learned from all the homies. and its good to be able to see how everyone has grown over time and continue to grow. which is a great thing for the hobby. keep building brothers and never forget we all were noobs at some point so lets keep uplifting the new guys and lets get these kids off the games and on the models.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

lowdown63 said:


> Vasquez
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

i knew i was going to do this, the problem with a topic like this is your always going to miss someone that sould be mentioned and sure as shit i did ! someone thats high on my best of list is LATIN SKULL, this guy has been around for years and has paid his dues ! the rag top impalas he has done with the crazy ass paint,are just bad ass !and who can forget the 39 bomb ? killer ! sorry bout that brother !!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

gseeds said:


> i knew i was going to do this, the problem with a topic like this is your always going to miss someone that sould be mentioned and sure as shit i did ! someone thats high on my best of list is LATIN SKULL, this guy has been around for years and has paid his dues ! the rag top impalas he has done with the crazy ass paint,are just bad ass !and who can forget the 39 bomb ? killer ! sorry bout that brother !!


x2. That's why I like this post honestly. B/c I can post EVERYBODY that had a hand in my lowriding gettign stronger no matter big or small, popular or unknown, novice or distinguished. Show love to EVERYBODY who showed me a thing or two...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS A LOT GARY AN FELLAS. I DO APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

*A408NUT4YOU* Come on down, Your builds were top notchi with crazy uniqie paint schemes that even today can't be touched or mimicked. And I haven't seen him paint a car like he used to since like '06 or '07, almost ten yrs later still unfazed.. For one of the best right here..


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Just like Lowrder does should do like a model car builder hall of fame where we layitlow peeps vote on someone and ad a person or two every year might be coo just thinking outloud lol


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I think that's the idea behind the Layitlow Super Show in Oct.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

sinicle said:


> I think that's the idea behind the Layitlow Super Show in Oct.


tHERE'S A LAYITLOW SUPER SHOW? i THOUGHT THE "cADDY fEST" WAS LAYITLOW'S GIFT TO LOWRIDING. LOL thIS SHOULD BE INTERESTING.. i JUST LOVE THIS TOPIC, IT'S LIKE EVERYTHING THAT'S COOL THAT YOU'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR OR WONDER WHO DID OR WHATEVER ALL IN ONE SPOT. tHE CAPABILITIES HERE AND ENDLESS AS FAR AS NEW IDEAS AND TECHNIQUES! jUST LOVING IT!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> *Mr. !/16th*This guys was supposed to been on here but it was hard as hell finding pics of their work as alot of the o.g.s are if they're not on here much anymore. Your work is awesome and on a not so common scale. That's what's up!


I saw this one in person,looks badass.Great job on this.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for greatness.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*WOODS. GET OVA HURRRR!* ***** killed it with the hinging on these whips. Everythign so clean but alot of work has been done. Makes it look so easy, great ideas an use of materials!































60 wagon is two cars, one resin plus plenty of styrene went into this. Good shots of the post!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> *Mr. !/16th*This guys was supposed to been on here but it was hard as hell finding pics of their work as alot of the o.g.s are if they're not on here much anymore. Your work is awesome and on a not so common scale. That's what's up!


Yes, my brother Santiago is one hell off builder...... I met him back at the end of 2008 around the time he was working on the 63 impala lowrod..... Amazed that someone could take an r/c car body and scratch build every fucking part including the chassis.... 
Another builder that I had the pleasure to know over the past couple of years is minidreams... Another great builder with a true passion for the hobby even if he did take hearse' big body caddy and rub it all over his balls


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

darkside customs said:


> Yes, my brother Santiago is one hell off builder...... I met him back at the end of 2008 around the time he was working on the 63 impala lowrod..... Amazed that someone could take an r/c car body and scratch build every fucking part including the chassis....
> Another builder that I had the pleasure to know over the past couple of years is minidreams... Another great builder with a true passion for the hobby even if *he did take hearse' big body caddy and rub it all over his balls*


:roflmao:Lmao. The good ole days.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Done Deal !!!!!!!!!!!! Great idea !!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:thumbsup:



rollindeep408 said:


> Just like Lowrder does should do like a model car builder hall of fame where we layitlow peeps vote on someone and ad a person or two every year might be coo just thinking outloud lol





sinicle said:


> I think that's the idea behind the Layitlow Super Show in Oct.


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

me personaly am inspired by everyone on here that has been mentioned and those not mentioned. my current build is mostly scratch built and inspired by Armando Flores' replica of Mister Cartoon's Ice Cream Truck. When my son saw it he asked me if i could build something like it for him. So i started on it, and get on here looking for inspiration from all of you all the time. hope it turns out as badass as the cars built on here.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

I would have to say alot of my insperation came from the builds that came out in the LRB mag back in the day I was a big fan of that mag an I defenitly admire Armando flores his builds inspired me to try an get my skills up there with the best of them


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

CHEVYXXX said:


> me personaly am inspired by everyone on here that has been mentioned and those not mentioned. my current build is mostly scratch built and inspired by Armando Flores' replica of Mister Cartoon's Ice Cream Truck. When my son saw it he asked me if i could build something like it for him. So i started on it, and get on here looking for inspiration from all of you all the time. hope it turns out as badass as the cars built on here.


:thumbsup:


----------

